# Truth Held by Unbelievers



## Scott (Mar 6, 2006)

I really liked this quote from Augustine (in On Christian Doctrine): "Moreover, if those who are called philosophers, and especially the Platonists, have said aught that is true and in harmony with our faith, we are not only not to shrink from it, but to claim it for our own use from those who have unlawful possession of it."

Sounds presuppositional, or at least consistent with a presup viewpoint. I love the description of truth in unbelievers' philosophies as truth being in their "unlawful possession!" Sounds like "borrowed capital" but with legitimate moral overtones. :bigsmile:

[Edited on 3-6-2006 by Scott]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2006)

Great quote!


----------

